# FreeBSD-compatible PC-Card wireless adapter wanted



## krivenok (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello Folks,
I have Dell Latitude E6400 laptop and (not surprisingly) it has Broadcom wireless chip inside.
The problem is that I cannot get it work via bwn or ndis and honestly I'm just sick of troubles with Broadcom wifi chips and really want to stop using them at all.

My Dell laptop has PC-Card slot and I believe there are PC-Card wireless adapters available.
Could someone please suggest such adapter which _just works_ in FreeBSD (8.1 and higher)?
Ideally, it should have a driver available in stock kernel and shouldn't require firmware at all.
Please share your experience.

Thanks in advance!

P.S.
I admit that it's possible to get Broadcom chips work, but I don't want to spend my time on that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2010)

Anything Atheros-based (ath(4)) and not too-bleeding-edge-new should generally work.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Anything Atheros-based (ath(4)) and not too-bleeding-edge-new should generally work.



Atheros b/g/n might still be questionable.  b/g should be good.  A quick search found these cards which may be hard to locate.  Note also that some manufacturers (cough*D-Link*cough) change chipsets without changing model numbers, so they're not guaranteed to still be Atheros.  Some are a/b/g, which may or may not work:

TP-Link WN310G
TP-Link 54M
Netgear WAG511
Cisco AIR-CB21AG-A-K9
D-Link DWL-AB650

See also this thread.


----------

